
Github is down :( - famousactress
http://twitter.com/#!/github
======
Zev
Who cares? You can still code and commit code. Thats the magic of a DVCS.

If its bothering you that you can't push, take a break and watch the football
game, or something[1]. The Bills might win their first game this season and
the Jets were playing like they're trying to lose to the Browns (but are still
winning).

1\. No, not everyone is American. But, even in Australia, its not even 8AM on
a Monday yet. I think its safe to assume that its not the busiest time in the
world.

// edit: My point (glibly made) was that this shouldn't stop you from writing
code, if you don't want it to. But, there are plenty of other things to do as
well, besides coding.

~~~
Vic-nyc
It's been down for over an hour. For some of us who work on projects during
weekends, this IS one of the busiest times.

I don't know about you but seeing mine and other people's repositories and
history completely gone is unsettling, to say the least.

And regarding being able to work without it - well, I happen to need to look
into the source code for some of the libraries I depend on.

~~~
Zev
Git is a dvcs and while magical, GitHub isn't the only way to view a
repository or its history.

If you have a clone of your project (and you _do_ have a clone, right? One
copy of anything and its never safe), the entire history is still there. You
can view it with `git log` or any other web interface out there.

~~~
Vic-nyc
Believe it or not, in this case I did not have a clone of that external
library, since I am using it as a jar. I was therefore relying on GitHub for
browsing the actual source code.

------
mrspeaker
I reckon they are just doing it so in a couple of days they can post one of
those "We're being transparent by giving you way too much information about
what went wrong" articles that are so popular these days.

Actually, I'm just making jokes on Hacker News because GitHub is down. I can't
believe how much I rely on that thing.

------
Vic-nyc
I had quite a scare. I was searching for this fairly popular repo and when I
saw it was gone, I was afraid the author took to the hills like _why. I then
thought maybe I've done something wrong when I saw that all my history and
repos were completely gone. Finally, twitter revealed they are having
problems.

